# Why Van Horn?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I have been wondering this for awhile now and I thought I would ask. Why did the Mavs trade for Van Horn? They already have a PF thats going to play 40+ minutes a game and he's to small to play center, IMO. 

Also, didn't the Mavs trade away a player a lot of Van Horn before the 2003-04 season? Why go out and get another play like him?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you payed any attention to how KVH has been playing, he is consistantly scoring in double figures and has brought it up a notch with his rebounding and defence. He is instant offence of the bench and is a great player to have. As far as Dirk playing 40+ minutes, well that doens't exactly happen all the time. KVH is a tweaker which means he can fit into either forward position, if he had been on the Mavs roster all this year than he would be in the 6th MOTY, not your boy Ricky Davis . As far as the player you are refering to as beeing traded, are you thinking of Raef Lafrentz??? He is similar player, but he is a C, so there is a difference. Either way KVH has been the best acquistion for us and I wouldn't give him up at all atm by the way he is playing.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anima said:


> I have been wondering this for awhile now and I thought I would ask. Why did the Mavs trade for Van Horn? They already have a PF thats going to play 40+ minutes a game and he's to small to play center, IMO.
> 
> *I was listening to the radio after the trade, and I found Cubans reasoning pretty interesting. When Dirk was on the bench, we were getting next to no offensive production from our bench frontcourt players, we'd be losing leads when Dirk was sitting. Also, KVH was brought here with the intention of being a 7th/8th man but his recent play has been fantastic. He could also play some minutes at SF. Mainly, he was brought in to rest Dirk more for the playoffs*
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> I have been wondering this for awhile now and I thought I would ask. Why did the Mavs trade for Van Horn? They already have a PF thats going to play 40+ minutes a game and he's to small to play center, IMO.


We traded for him because we needed a backup for Dirk, so he wouldn't have to play 40 minutes. We didn't have any points coming from the 4 spot when Dirk was out, and KVH fills that need. He's a poor man's Dirk Nowitzki, and that's the perfect backup to have. 

Also you have to take into account the trade they made for him. Even if you don't particularly need him, you have to make that deal, only giving up your backup 4/5 and a bad contract in return for a solid forward who's big contract is expiring next season. Then, when you get Henderson back, it's an absolute steal. The Mavericks took advantage of a team dumping salary, plain and simple.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Who wouldn't want Keefus on their team?*


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

KVH is a perfect backup to Dirk. I have heard him referred to as a poor man's Dirk. Of course at 14 mil per year I guess you have to say he is a rich man's Dirk light.

I defended the trade when it happened. And even said that I thought it was a good trade even if we did not get Henderson back. I still stand by that. And I do love what Henderson provides. But I think you will not see alot of Hendu in the playoffs but I do think you will see KVH playing 20 minutes. And that is why it was good regardless of if we got back Hendu.


----------

